# Chariot de transport



## Lynelfy63 (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Est-ce quelqu’un a ce type de chariot de transport et quels sont vos avis svp ? Quelle marque ( si possible ) ? 
Je suis en pleine réflexion entre acheter ce chariot qui est moins large qu’une poussette quadruple et qui passerait les portes de l’école et mes trottoirs ou acheter une poussette quadruple normale.
J’en vois pleins d’avantage mais Ce qui me perturbe un peu, c’est le fait qu’on ne puisse pas y installer des petits de moins de 6 mois. 
Pour celles/ceux qui l’ont comment faites vous pour les petitous de moins de 6 mois ? Cosy à l’intérieur ? Comment sécurisez vous ?  Est-ce autorisé par la PMI chez vous ?  
Bref avant de me jeter à l’eau, j’aurais aimé vos retours. 

Merci beaucoup et bonne soirée. 

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour jamais vu une assmat avec ce genre de chariot ,c'est original .
Bon week end


----------



## Petuche (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour, pour moi comme nounoucat1 je ne connais pas du tout, jamais vu. ..


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour quel est le coût de cette chose ?


----------



## Leeanna (6 Août 2022)

Justement j'hésitais beaucoup aussi, mais j'en ai pas l'utilité pour le moment donc je prend le temps de réfléchir. Les prix entre 450 € (Fuxtec charriot) et 1000 € pour le haut de gamme. (Wonderfold wagon)


----------



## Lijana (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
il faut avoir de l'énergie pour conduire ce véhicule. Moi, avec ma petite taille, on ne me verrais pas et j'aurais peur du dérapage


----------



## Ladrine 10 (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour
J hésite aussi a acheté un modèle comme Celui là et revendre ma poussette triple et les doubles 
Du moment qu'elle est homologué NF 
Je pense pas que la pmi y soit opposé il y a le harnais 5 points et le toit est très pratique je trouve et plié beaucoup plus Compact c'est indéniable
Pour les bb je pense pas que ce soit possible donc porte bb 
J'ai l'ai  vu pour la première fois dans une émission télé avec des familles nombreuses 
Mais je connais personne qui en a une pour être sûr du coup j'ai du mal à me décider 🤔


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Août 2022)

Whaou quels tarifs ? Sans aide de la caf très long à amortir cet achat...


----------



## Lynelfy63 (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses  
Effectivement c’est un coût entre 450 et 1000 euros mais les 4 places ne sont pas donnés non plus finalement. 
Je vais bientôt en avoir l’utilité, mais faut que je me décide. 
Si jamais j’achète un chariot de ce type, je viendrais faire mon retour d’expérience sur le forum. 

Merci et belle journée


----------



## Ladrine 10 (9 Août 2022)

Oui avec plaisir 👍


----------



## Nany88 (9 Août 2022)

Pareil je connais j'ai vue sa dans les familles nombreuses et je penser également à en prendre un, le pb c'est que l'on peut pas mettre de bb il me semble dc pas possible... Mais tenez nous au courant si vous l'acheter car sa m'intéresse beaucoup


----------



## cec33 (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Est ce que un réducteur de siège pour les tout petits n'irait pas?


----------



## Baby33200 (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai vu ce style de " poussette " aux États-Unis à New-York, leurs trottoir sont très larges et adaptés. c'est quand même volumineux et lourd. Moi j'ai une Joovy 4 places 2 à l'avant 2 à l'arrière. Souple est confortable tout âge. 😉


----------



## Nolwenn (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai le modèle de chez fuxtec. Pour l'instant je n'ai que des grands ( le plus petit à 1an) donc je n'est pas encore testé pour les bébés mais je pense que c'est jouable en enlevant une banquette et mettant un cosy. J'ai vu une autre méthode mais je préfère tester avant de donner mon avis😉.
Sinon c'est top, les petits peuvent rentrer tout seul dedans ( le dos dit merci 😅). Ils sont super content d'avoir les copains en face. C'est vrai qu'il passe partout ( porte d'entrée, portillon d'école etc) maniable et légère, sur tout les terrains ( route, cailloux) et quand c'est trop dur il y a une poignée devant qui aide ( ex : trottoir en pente, dans une rue qui descend, avec 4 dedans... Ça m'a sauvé 😅).
Super compacte il passe dans la voiture. J'ai une 7 places, il passe si je rabat un siège. Dehoussable Complètement et facilement. 
Je pense que c'est le meilleur qualité /prix, avec une promo j'ai pu avoir le mien à 330€.
Inconvénients : pour les bébés, faut rusé 😅.
 Faire attention quand on passe les trottoirs, ça m'a abîmé les roues avant.
J'espère que ça vous aidera😉


----------



## Kay (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour, c'est la première fois que j'écris sur ce forum mais je vous suis concernant le chariot je l'est commandé ya 3 jours il est arrivé aujourd'hui, y'a un code promo en ce moment c'est (SOLEIL25) pour une réduction de 25% sur tout  le site pensez aussi à l'habillage pluie que j'ai commandé au même temps avec la réduction
Autres choses comme je ne sais pas comment ce forum fonctionne je ne sais pas si ce message passe pour la publication du chariot poussette ou pas et je ne sais pas aussi pourquoi je ne vois pas la discussion au même temps que vous, je reçois un mail avec toutes les discussions et les réponses et je lis titre par tire excellente journée à tous


----------



## Ladrine 10 (11 Août 2022)

Regardez dans les notifications
Donner nous votre ressenti quand vous l'aurez essayer
J'aimerais beaucoup en acheter un


----------



## Nounoujuju61 (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour.
J'ai investit dans le fuxtec au printemps j'en suis ravie, il passe partout très maniable.
Pour un prix qui reste raisonnable pour ce type de poussette.
Les ceintures sont 5 points donc la pmi est OK chez moi.
Pour les bébés de moins de 6 mois soit on enlevé une banquette et on mets un cosy sinon il existe des adaptateurs pour les sièges.
Je ne regrette absolument pas cette achat.
Et il rentre dans le coffre de ma voiture (3008) et pèse 13 kilos donc le même poids que ma poussette double.
Bonne soirée et bonne réflection.


----------



## Kay (13 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je reviens vers vous par rapport à la poussette je vous joint une photo j'espère que ça va passer franchement je trouve que c'est plus léger qu'une poussette double, large j'ai essayé avec mes 2 fille de 3 ans 1 an on verra après avec 3 ou 4


----------



## choukeitte37 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour , 

Qu'elle genre de réducteur pour siége utilisez vous ? 
je vous remercie


----------



## Chatbeaute30 (29 Octobre 2022)

J'hésite énormément à m'en acheté un également j'ai 4 loulous à la maison 2 en garde ma fille d'un an et mon fils de 3 ans que je dois emmené à l'école et aller le chercher le soir du coup il me faut de quoi emmené tout le monde et vu les prix des poussettes je me dis que ça peut être hyper intéressant


----------



## Nana (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour moi j'ai acheté le fuxtec c'est génial pas déçu du tout parcontre je n'ai pas de bébé en ce moment je pense que si j'en aurai un je le mettrai en porte bébé mais franchement genial


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Novembre 2022)

Quand j'étais nounou j'étais pour les grandes promenades alors la poussette triple avec 3 petits dedans c'est déjà du sport .le chariot me semble immense pour monter et descendre des trottoirs bof bof pour une nounou de petite taille. 
Le retour d'expérience serait bien intéressant


----------

